# Zalman VF700-Cu



## W1zzard (Mar 24, 2005)

One month ago we reviewed the Zalman VF700-AlCu. Now we test the VF700-Cu which is a full copper design. The performance difference is definitely there and users who have the choice should go for the copper version. 

*Show full review*


----------



## SPHERE (Jun 9, 2005)

omg i cant say enough good things about mine  but there is a prob with it not haveing a presure clip but... that can be fixed by useing the stock ati clip if u can find the right size screws


----------



## R350np (Nov 4, 2005)

Yeah, yesterday I have installed the VF700-CU on my 9800np (defaults 324/290). Looks realy nice and boostet it a little more:
With stock cooling the max. possible overclock without artefacts was at 380/340. With Zalman VF700 at 5V (!!!) the card runs stable at 405/355. Unbelievably.


----------



## AMDCam (Nov 5, 2005)

I got my 9800 Pro 40mhz faster core clock, and 20mhz faster RAM clock. It was 375/325mhz stock, stock heatsink 410/390mhz, VF700Cu 450/410mhz. I love this heatsink


----------



## intel igent (Nov 5, 2005)

how much of the cooler is actually out side the dimenions of the card itself?

thnx


----------



## R350np (Nov 5, 2005)

One PCI-Slot will be lost, and a secnd free slot will give better cooling. See pic.


----------



## intel igent (Nov 5, 2005)

thnx for the pic  

but i mean the other way, you know as if the card is laying flat on a table how much of the cooler actually "overhangs" the card.

thnx


----------



## R350np (Nov 6, 2005)

This way?


----------



## intel igent (Nov 6, 2005)

R350np said:
			
		

> This way?



thnk you soooo much  

the reason why i was asking is because my case is very cramped inside with my w/c and i wanted to make sure that this would fit.

my rad is not big enough to dissapate the heat from both cpu + gpu, i dont really feel like adding another rad ATM, and the silencer is to long


----------



## M. Mellough (Nov 15, 2005)

intel igent said:
			
		

> thnk you soooo much
> 
> the reason why i was asking is because my case is very cramped inside with my w/c and i wanted to make sure that this would fit.
> 
> my rad is not big enough to dissapate the heat from both cpu + gpu, i dont really feel like adding another rad ATM, and the silencer is to long



That cooler doesn't overhang at all on most cards but it does on mine by about an inch and a half. This is because I have a the AGP version of the BFG 6600 GT OC which has an unusual layout because of the HSI chip. In standard case that would be a very tight fit but the Antec case I use is 3 inches wider than the standard so it's not a problem. Still, for those who have a 6600 AGP version and a standard case better make sure it'll fit. Other than that this is probably the best VGA air cooler available.


----------

